# Using oak as hardscape



## Piece-of-fish (30 Jan 2010)

Hello, i've heard that oak could be used in aquarium. Was wandering if anyone had got any experience with it. How long and how bad will it leach tannins?
Regards.


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2010)

it has to be already dead and well cleaned but it's fine, it does leach an awful lot but nothing presoaking won't help. Fruit hardwoods are good for scaping too. I've never had much look in finding the right bits though.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2010)

I'd be careful.

from my experience with oak at work, even treated wood releases lots of tannins and also an acid.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Jan 2010)

Hmm, thats interesting. What kind of acid is that? I just have lots of oak trees nearby and wood be able to choose from many fallen dead wood for 100G scape. Have been there today and you really could find amazing bits looking even better than manzanita. I have about 3 month of planning so soaking wont be a problem.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> . What kind of acid is that?



i'm not sure, but it's strong enough to rot lead, hence...and garuf should know this....you don't put lead on oak.we try to avoid oak cills with lead flashings, most architects avoid this. unless it's pre treated.


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2010)

He's right, a lot of some of harder cold climate woods do it too. 

Like I said before fruit wood like cherry and apple are much less corrosive.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Jan 2010)

Wow, thats strong. Fruit trees have no such nice shapes unfortunately. Hmm, maybe will try to order some manzanita from APC. I really want something special for that scape. 
Anyway maybe someone who actually used it could share his thoughts.


----------



## Nelson (30 Jan 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I just have lots of oak trees nearby and wood be able to choose from many fallen dead wood for 100G scape.


that wouldn't be epping forest would it.think it might be illegal


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Jan 2010)

No, much closer 
Anyway i am not going to cut any trees, only the fallen branches... 
How about usage though, any more opinions?


----------



## Nelson (30 Jan 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> No, much closer


now i'm curious  .where :? .
don't know much about oak myself.i'd say make sure it's not rotten and crumbling though.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Jan 2010)

Nope, i am not telling, its all miineeeeeeeeeee, my precious   
Woodford new road, have been there today, made some photos and got some fresh air, it was a beautiful weather.


----------



## Nelson (30 Jan 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Nope, i am not telling, its all miineeeeeeeeeee, my precious
> Woodford new road, have been there today, made some photos and got some fresh air, it was a beautiful weather.


that is epping forest  .beautiful weather  .it was freezing.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Jan 2010)

Ooopsy   
 -30 would be freezing  , thats what the weather at some places of europe was just a week ago...
Anyway i will probably stick to manzanita... 
Shrimps are doing great btw   
I have to update that journal.


----------



## a1Matt (31 Jan 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 on the nice weather. Did a 10 mile walk in Kent today and it was really clear and bright


----------



## Lozbug (31 Jan 2010)

i have a large piece of Oak in one of my tanks, fallen off dead bit, i soaked for 2 weeks prior to use, it's been in the tank since 2007, been just fine. Has Java moss & fern growing on it, the BN plecs often scoot about on it..

when it went in, in 07'






08'


----------



## Piece-of-fish (1 Feb 2010)

Ok, that sounds good... Do you remember how bad were the tanins back when you started using it?





Just look at the shapes of it! 
Of course i wouldnt cut it from the tree, to many people enjoy this view out there but i hope to find something similar fallen on the ground. Anyway we dont tolerated cutting our own trees but we do buy it from the shop and where do you think it came from?


----------



## Lozbug (1 Feb 2010)

None that i can remember?

That tree is awesome!


----------

